# Woody



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I made this tree out of papier mache, chickenwire and a frame made of 2x3's. The Village Mire is really coming to life.
My photo skills really suck!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd say your doing great! Looking very creepy and I love the texture!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know what you mean about photos. Mine never look as good as life either. Although I have to tell ya, that looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice!
I think that's my favorite of your props so far!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool and creepy tree! Nice work.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Good lookin tree Chris! I lov the idea. Wish I had the place to store something like that.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Crap Chris! What is it with you and these huge props????

nice tree, btw.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice face on him. gj.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know. He looks kind of wooden. 

What? Oh, he's supposed to. Then he looks great.

BTW, my photography skill suck more than yours.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, very cool!!! If thats gonna go outside, be sure to coat it in a rain protectant.
Nice work, love his face!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome glad the fallout idea worked!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The tree looks amazing, how many are you making?
As to the photos, I am guessing the first was done without a flash and if the camera had auto exposure features it was fooled by the light coming in from the garage door. The second looks like you used a flash. The exposure is even, although a bit flat. Generally speaking when the lighting is uneven or one sided, use the flash to fill in the shadows. It may not be as artistic, but it will show all the subject evenly.


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok , first things first ...
tree looks GOOD ! 
Now , for the important question .
Are you gonna be able to get that out of there ? LOL Looks like its gonna be a tight fit to move to another location .


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to admit, when I saw a post for a prop named "Woody" with your name under it, I was braced for the worst...!

Damn, you're just going nuts on the props this season! Especially the bigguns. The neighbors are going to be stunned this year.

Awesome tree btw. The face rocks.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I love it. Great, now I'm going to have to go and re-do my tree.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that is A-fricken-mazing!your getting better and better


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job. A very ambitious undertaking, but you pulled it off.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I like his facial expression and the teeth


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great tree, nice work!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

The tree looks awesome!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! If only I had the room to store something like that - you could build me one too!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is too cool! I agree, "if only i have the room"!
Very nice job Christ!
.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great. In the lower light pictures it really shows off the bark-like texture.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had the space to store something like that.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, I meen, wow. Amazing work.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys! Like I said to Ghostess, I run Hauntcast, so I can't have a ****ty lame ass haunt. I can get the scares, but the overall look of my haunt was weak and needed a major overhaul.
Surprisingly, I will be able to get this out of the basement. The tape measure can be your friend
Special thanks to the Bloodshed Bros. for helping me come up with the face design.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great! Love the face on him.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Surprisingly, I will be able to get this out of the basement.


Damn was hoping this would be like the reaper

Looks great Chris


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

A video how-to is available on my site http://www.hauntcast.net/Videos.htm


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the video ... nice work.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That tree is so scary, I woodn't go near him...

Seriously, I'd be afraid he'd sap my soul....obviously it's the root of all evil...does it bark at people?

Sorry, couldn't help myself. It rocks and will be awesome in your haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the tree come out pretty well. Nice job. It looks like it needs a cigar though.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE it - LOVE IT! The face is pretty cool, you're really cranking out the big props!


----------

